# Jet Table saw for 300.00



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Too Much?


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

$200 or $250 would probably be more fair, depending upon region (assuming everything works). Is that a Craftsman stamped steel wing on the right or did it come that way I wonder. 

Pros: solid saw, good fence, and lots of cast iron to at least one side of the blade.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

It's right tilt, that would kill it for me. Where's the back rail? You would need to mount some angle iron to extend the table. Good fence though.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Why do some folks not like right tilt? I assume that means the way the blade moves for bevels.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've had both a left tilt and a right tilt and it makes only a slight difference to me. The left tilt can be hard to keep the wood held down when you miter with a dull blade. The jet saw shown is a right tilt.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

mengtian said:


> Why do some folks not like right tilt? I assume that means the way the blade moves for bevels.



Right tilt can be a bit dangerous as it traps the wood between the blade and the fence, left tilt, the wood isn't trapped. 



I agree its a bit high......i looks like its had a hard life. I'd wonder where the stock wing went, along with the rear rail....


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I got it for a trade. I had a shotgun I don't use anymore so basically it was free. How is that?

BTW: what is a standard miter slot? 3/4 x 3/8?


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

not really free if you paid for the shotgun, but it's probably not a bad deal, depending on the value of the traded item. as was noted previously, right tilts can, when bevel ripping, trap material between the tilted blade and the fence. that's why stand off jigs are used to keep the tilted blade as far from the fence as possible during such operations so the workpiece is between the blade and the fence and the uncontrolled offcut is to the left of the blade.

at least it's not a brand new, retail cost jet. that's a tool one would have seriously overpaid for given it's level of utility. as it is, that older jet is probably a better tool, with beefier components, than a newer comparable jet TS.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I got the shotgun really cheap from a friend 6 years ago and needed to get rid of it anyway. The TS is in good shape. No rust. About the size I need. I did a cut on a 4 ft board and it was off 1/16 ". So I need to figure out how to align the fence. Quite frankly I was getting frustrated with my 80 dollar Skill TS. Every cut took forever to get the fence aligned. 
If this does not suit me in the future I will look at a Grizzly or Ridgid. I looked at it this way:
1. I was not using the shotgun anymore and got it almost for free from a friend
2. I needed a TS
3. I seldom rip anything that is beveled and if I do I will make a jig


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

IMHO, with that fence, it doesn't matter the tilt of the blade. If it is right tilt, you can move the fence to the left of the blade so the off cut is loose to the blade without any manipulation of the fence. Granted, moving the fence to the left of the blade requires you to use a tape line to measure the cut.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats on the new saw!!!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I think $300 for a good full size belt drive contractor saw with a solid cast wing and a Biese style fence is a very good deal. Looks like there's plenty of room for a router table back there. Align it, put a good blade on it, and go to town!


----------



## Hawg_Caller (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm a little pissed at you Mengtian! I was logging in here to ask the same question about this very saw. Glad I saw your post. I'm in the San Antonio area and was about 5 seconds away from calling this guy. I'm glad to hear that you got a good deal on it. Congrats on a good find. If you come across another please send it my way.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

It's a quality saw and once aligned and with a good blade you should be very happy with it. You will want to get that back rail on and extend the table for wider cuts. Definitely room for a router table and I like that the left table is solid cast. Came with wheels too which is great. Considering the deal you got on the shotgun it sounds like you got a great deal. Should be able to sell it easily if/when you decide to upgrade.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Hawg_Caller said:


> I'm a little pissed at you Mengtian! I was logging in here to ask the same question about this very saw. Glad I saw your post. I'm in the San Antonio area and was about 5 seconds away from calling this guy. I'm glad to hear that you got a good deal on it. Congrats on a good find. If you come across another please send it my way.


Sorry about that....NOT LOL......I have been looking for a couple of months now. Just go to CL whenever you can and check. I am happy with it. Now I need a planer!

BTW: My wife is an Aggie.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

mengtian said:


> BTW: My wife is an Aggie.


I'm sorry. :smile:


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

bradnailer said:


> I'm sorry. :smile:


My son and her did go to the Alamo Bowl and root on UT!


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

*What do i do with my old TS?*

Table Saw in its new home, aligned and cleaned:








What do i do with my old one? Skilcraft 100 dollar special. Is it worth keeping and using it for a sander. I saw sanding blades they have at Woodcraft. Any ideas?


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks good! Personally I would get rid of the old skill. Now that you have a larger, more safe saw. CL barter section...maybe you can get a case of beer or two...or who knows what else.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Phaedrus said:


> Looks good! Personally I would get rid of the old skill. Now that you have a larger, more safe saw. CL barter section...maybe you can get a case of beer or two...or who knows what else.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


i'd keep the skill for work away from home that needs an onsite saw. that's what i use that POS c-man that's wall mounted for. a little tweaking and it's quite serviceable for away from home work. never trust anyone else's tools. that's what i do:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd put it on craigslist and see if I could get 30 bucks for it. I was about to buy one of those sanding disks, until I realized that the table saw spins at 3400 rpm....way too fast for sanding.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

mengtian said:


> What do i do with my old one? Skilcraft 100 dollar special. Is it worth keeping and using it for a sander. I saw sanding blades they have at Woodcraft. Any ideas?


 
Boat anchor? :boat:


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

It might be handy to keep the old saw. There are times I have my table saw set up with a dado blade and need to rip a piece. The additional table saw would be helpful for that. I have a router table and a wood shaper. Seems redundant but there are also times when I have one profile set up in one and a different profile set up in the other. Saves me from constantly changing bits.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

wericha said:


> Boat anchor? :boat:


They don't weigh enough to hold anything in place.....:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

